# Looking for a good dry shampoo



## McRubel (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey all! I am looking for a dry shampoo that works well. I have long, dark brown hair that involves blow drying and flat ironing when I wash it. It takes a long time. And I'm lazy!




SO....I like the idea of a dry shampoo. I've tried the Ojon rub out but that smell is too much for me! It gave me a headache but I liked the way it worked. I've been using the Psssst and it works pretty well. I was thinking of branching out and I love experimenting! I welcome any ideas! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Andi (Mar 28, 2008)

IÂ´d also like to know! My roots are semi-greasy on the 2nd day after I wash them so IÂ´d like to try a dry shampoo for these days


----------



## McRubel (Mar 30, 2008)

Come on, ladies! I need your help! What's a good dry shampoo to use??????? : )


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 1, 2008)

i really love Oscar Blandi's dry shampoo.

it smells awsome (light lemons) and works great.

its at sephora, they have the full size (i beleive like $19) and a travel size (if you wanted to try it out to make sure for $11).

Sephora: Oscar Blandi Pronto Dry Shampoo: Normal


----------



## McRubel (Apr 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i really love Oscar Blandi's dry shampoo.it smells awsome (light lemons) and works great.

its at sephora, they have the full size (i beleive like $19) and a travel size (if you wanted to try it out to make sure for $11).

Sephora: Oscar Blandi Pronto Dry Shampoo: Normal

Retro-Violet:



Thanks so much!!! How exactly do you use it? Is it a spray?


----------



## bia910 (Apr 1, 2008)

Oscar Blandi has either a spray form or a powder form. i have only used the powder and it works really good. the only thing is that i have to rub it in really well because it's white (i have dark brown hair) so it won't make my hair look ashy or faded.


----------



## McRubel (Apr 1, 2008)

Bia:

Thanks a bunch! I'm all about cutting corners in my morning routine!!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 1, 2008)

the dry shampoo I like is sold at Sally beuuty supply. It comes in a really ugly light green spray can but it works magic! Its called batiste. Best part is its only $7.99. My friend that is a hair dresser told me about it and I love it since sometimes I like to skip washing so I can keep it straight for another day



I just use it on my roots. It is a lot like Bumble and Bumble hair powder but 1/4 of the price..

Batiste - Dry Shampoo


----------



## monniej (Apr 1, 2008)

ojon makes a dry shampoo. i've never tried it, but i caught a demo on hsn.

Sephora: Ojon Rub-Out Dry Cleanser: Normal


----------



## Nick007 (Apr 1, 2008)

OjonÂ® Rub-Outâ„¢ Dry Cleanser instantly "erases" impurities, toxins, excess oil, and product build-up. It increases hair volume at the root while treating the hair and scalp. Ideal between washings, as a hair pick-me-up, when you're in a rush, or when you overuse a styling product. The Dry Cleanser leaves hair cleansed, light, luminous, and healthy -looking.

This is the one I bought from Sephora but it smelled horrible, I couldn't take it, so I took it back and bought this one

Pronto Dry Shampoo

Refresh, revive, and recharge hair and scalp without water. Pronto is perfect for use between washings, in a rush, as a midday hair pick-me-up, or when you overdose on styling product.

Natural rice, oat, and tapioca starches cleanse hair by absorbing excess oil, product, and grease and increase hair volume at the roots without weighing hair down. Triclosan and tea tree oil help treat the scalp and reduce the occurrence of dandruff, while the invigorating lemon verbena fragrance leaves hair smelling and feeling fresh

I like it alot and it's powder form, which is easier for me to work with than the spray. It soaks up all that grease.


----------



## McRubel (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone so much! I think I'm going to order some of that Oscar Blandi's Pronto dry shampoo. Sounds like there are a few of you that have had some good results with that!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 2, 2008)

ditto to above!!


----------



## bunnikat (Apr 2, 2008)

Bumble and bumble make a good one...its a spray also an it comes in different shades so it matches your hair color and you don't have to do alot of blending with it unless you have lots of highlights or whatever...but its kinda pricey. It comes in 2 different sizes. One is like travel sized so you can test it before making the commitment to an entire full sized can.


----------



## McRubel (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the great suggestions!


----------

